# Cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ nhỏ như thế nào?



## anhthu2212 (9/9/19)

Táo bón là tình trạng thường gặp ở mọi lứa tuổi và là một chứng bệnh không quá xa lạ đối với nhiều người như các mẹ đang mang thai, các mẹ sau sinh và nhất là các trẻ nhỏ nếu cha mẹ không có sự quan tâm và theo dõi đúng mực tình trạng này có thể kéo dài gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ.
Làm thế nào để biết bé bị táo bón? Và làm thế nào để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ hiệu quả? Bài viết sau đây sẽ góp phần giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn vấn này

*1. Dấu hiệu nhận biết bé bị táo bón:*

Đối với trẻ bú mẹ đi tiêu dưới 2 lần/ngày hoặc không đi tiêu trong vòng 2 ngày. Trẻ bú sữa công thức không đi tiêu trong vòng 3 ngày. Trẻ sơ sinh mặt thường gây đỏ khi đi tiêu
Phân khô cứng, vón cục,
Tâm trạng căng thẳng, quấy khóc, bỏ ăn thường xuyên, ngủ không say giấc.
Bé thường bị trướng bụng, đầy bụng, khó tiêu lâu ngày khiến bé sợ đi vệ sinh.
Táo bón thường được chia ra thành 2 loại khác nhau là táo bón chức năng (thông thường) và táo bón triệu chứng bệnh lý.

Táo bón chức năng: do thói quen sinh hoạt, chế độ ăn uống chưa hợp lý gây ra.
Táo bón bệnh lý: là biểu hiện của một số bệnh lý có liên quan đến đường tiêu hóa…nguyên nhân này chiếm tỷ lệ thấp nhưng trẻ cần được thăm khám và điều trị kịp thời để tránh bệnh có chiều hướng chuyển biến xấu.
*2. Nguyên nhân khiến cho bé bị táo bón:*
Đa số mọi người thấy trẻ nhỏ táo bón thì thường nghĩ nguyên nhân đơn giản là trẻ uống ít nước tuy nhiên nguyên nhân gây ra táo bón ở trẻ nhiều hơn như vậy:

Đối với trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn nhưng trẻ bị táo bón thì nguyên nhân là do người mẹ trong quá trình ở cữ đã tẩm bổ quá đà, ăn quá nhiều thức ăn cay, nóng như gừng, nghệ… Nếu không nguyên nhân từ thức ăn của mẹ thì còn có một trường hợp khác là bé bú chưa đủ lượng sữa mẹ cần thiết vì trong sữa mẹ có chứa hormone motilin giúp kích thích nhu động ruột của trẻ, thiếu đi hormone này sẽ khiến việc đi đại tiện của trẻ khó khăn hơn.
Nếu trẻ bú sữa công thức thì nguyên nhân chủ yếu đến từ loại sữa mà bạn đã chọn cho bé chưa phù hợp gây ra táo bón ở trẻ.
Trẻ ít vận động sau khi ăn.
Trẻ thiếu nước và thiếu chất xơ. Đối với trẻ dưới 6 tháng bú mẹ hoàn toàn thì không cần uống nước nhưng bé đang bị táo bón thì nên bổ sung 50-100ml nước/ngày
Trẻ bị táo bón do đang trong quá trình sử dụng một loại thuốc để điều trị một chứng bệnh nào khác.
Khi xác định được nguyên nhân bé bị táo bón là gì rồi chúng ta sẽ dễ dàng có phương án điều trị cũng như điều chỉnh lại chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt của trẻ cho hợp lý hơn. Hoặc nhờ vào đó các mẹ dễ dàng trình bày rõ ràng hơn với bác sỹ để được tư vấn cách điều trị hiệu quả hơn cho bé.






*3. Điều trị táo bón ở trẻ nhỏ như thế nào?*
Để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ nhỏ các mẹ cần phải thay đổi chế độ ăn uống và sinh hoạt của bé như sau:

Mẹ bị táo bón cho con bú thì phải điều trị táo bón cho mẹ: ăn nhiều rau quả, uống nhiều nước trường hợp trẻ bú mẹ.
Nếu trẻ uống sữa công thức thì nên chọn loại sữa công thức khác hoặc xem lại cách pha sữa có đúng như hướng dẫn chưa? Không nên pha sữa chung với các loại đồ uống, thức ăn khác rất dễ gây bón cho trẻ.
Tập cho trẻ vận động bằng cách cầm 2 chân bé thực hiện động tác như đạp xe đạp nhẹ nhàng đối với trẻ sơ sinh từ 5-10 phút.
Bổ sung đủ chất sơ và nước cho bé đối với trẻ ở độ tuổi ăn dặm.
Xoa bụng cho trẻ theo vòng tròn xung quanh rốn theo chiều kim đồng hồ trong 2-3 vòng đầu mẹ nên xoa chậm cho con tập thích ứng sau đó tăng tốc độ dần dần, mở rộng vòng tròn sang 2 bên cho đến khi ngón tay chạm hông bên phải của bé tầm 20-30 vòng thì đổi chiều xoa ngược lại, thực hiện 2-3 lần vào khoảng cách giữa 2 bữa để kích thích làm tăng nhu động ruột đưa thức ăn xuống giúp bé dễ tiêu hóa hơn.
Tập cho trẻ đi đại tiện đúng giờ bằng cách xi và massage vùng bụng, nên chọn thời gian nào trẻ thoải mái tốt nhất là sau bữa ăn vì lúc này nhu động ruột hoạt động mạnh hơn bé sẽ dễ đi ngoài hơn.
Ngâm nước ấm tứ 5-10 phút mỗi lần, ngày 2 lần giúp kích thích cơ vòng hậu môn giúp dễ tống phân ra ngoài hơn.
Đối với trẻ sơ sinh từ 1 tháng tuổi trở lên có thể bôi một lớp Vaseline và xoa nhẹ ở hậu môn của bé. Vaseline không chỉ có tác dụng làm mềm mà còn kích thích phân thoát ra ngoài.
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều chủng loại sữa cho trẻ nhỏ và các loại sữa công thức đa phần đều chứa hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin khá cao, gấp 3 lần
sữa mẹ mà β-Lactoglobulin là một trong những lý do khiến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ gặp nhiều khó khăn trong quá trình hấp thụ. Đây là một loại protein khó tiêu hóa, việc dung nạp quá nhiều β-Lactoglobulin vào cơ thể sẽ gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu, tạo áp lực lên hệ tiêu hóa, khiến hệ tiêu hóa làm việc liên tục dẫn đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ bị quá sức, khiến bé bị táo bón.

Theo chia sẻ của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản, cách tốt nhất giúp trẻ không bị táo bón là tạo điều kiện để bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, tăng cường khả năng hấp thu dưỡng chất từ sữa và thức ăn.

Việc giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin có trong công thức sữa là giải pháp then chốt giúp các mẹ chăm con kiểu Nhật dễ dàng tìm ra cách trị táo bón cho trẻ khi dùng sữa công thức. Tuy nhiên, công nghệ tách β-Lactoglobulin không hề đơn giản, đòi hỏi sự hỗ trợ tối ưu của thiết bị máy móc. Nhà máy hiện đại của Wakodo đặt tại Tochigi Nhật Bản hiện nay đã áp dụng thành công công nghệ này và giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin về hàm lượng thấp nhất hiện nay.





​
WAKODO TƯ VẤN CÔNG THỨC BỞI NUTIFOOD – NHẬP KHẨU NGUYÊN LON TỪ NHẬT BẢN: Đây là dòng sữa cao cấp nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật Bản. Sản phẩm áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thủy phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên, công thức đột phá giảm Beta-lactoglobulin, góp phần hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và ngăn ngừa táo bón. Ngoài ra sữa Wakodo còn bổ sung DHA hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ và thị giác; nhóm vitamin A,C,E giúp trẻ tăng cường sức đề kháng, đồng thời còn bổ sung các khoáng chất thiết yếu như canxi, sắt, kẽm, iot, Vitamin nhóm B là những dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp trẻ tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao. Sản phẩm dễ tan, hương vị thơm ngon, gần gũi, dễ pha chế bằng nước ấm hoặc nước mát nên được các mẹ ưu tiên lựa chọn.

Với một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh bé sẽ không lo mắc các triệu chứng như táo bón, tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa…từ đó giúp bé hấp thu các chất dinh dưỡng trọn vẹn nhất để phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ. Mẹ yên tâm vì đã lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp cho con. Các mẹ có thể xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về sữa nhập khẩu chống táo bón Wakodo NutiFood tại website: wakodonutifood.com

Nguồn: hellobacsy.


----------



## camcam86 (3/10/19)

bây giờ nhiều sữa quá,k biết chọn loại nào.


----------

